
Researchers use CRISPR to eliminate HIV in mice, DNA and all - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/crispr-phage-therapy-hiv-microbes-cas9-editing-dna/
======
vectorEQ
"Although this approach is incredibly promising, an important caveat is that
the editing worked in less than half the mice."

i don't know what i was hoping '...,DNA and all' would mean. i suppose all 50%
of these mice.

